# How to remove computer case?



## GoRags (Apr 28, 2008)

Relative on west coast bought *Compac Presario S4000NX*.
CD-RW drive failed and she wants to replace it.

I tried to talk her through removing the case and replacing the drive.
But, she is PARTIALLY SIGHT IMPAIRED and said the screws on the back of the case "appear" to be a round head with a "hole in the middle". She cannot see if the hole is star shaped, Allen screw, etc., etc.

Can you tell me how to remove the screws on the back... OR, does the case come off in some other manner...such as removing the front panel?

Thanks...
Rags
<[email protected]>


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

That would be a rivet for my guess. Otherwise it would just twist loose. 

Without looking at the case, i would guess it to be like a dell and have a release lever. I've seen several that way now.


----------

